# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فرق بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران با بقیه دانشگاه ها

## mohammad6419

سلام.میخواستم بدونم فرق رشته بیوتکنولوژی تهران با سایر دانشگاه چی هست ورتبه لازم برای قبولی در منطقه 2 حداقل چه قدر باید باشه؟؟؟ودر اخر بازار کارش چگونه هست؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mobina77

فکر کنم منظورت فرق دکترای پیوسته و ناپیوسته باشه
ناپیوسته با رتبه 5 رقمی هم قبول میشی(چندسال پیش یکی با 15هزار منطقه دو سراسری بابل قبول شد)راجعبه بازار کار ناپیوسته زیاد نمیدونم جز اینکه تو تهران میشه کار پیدا کرد ولی تو شهرستان فک نکنم بشه یا دستکم خیلی سخته
دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی(آرزوی خودم! :Yahoo (4):  فقط با تراز بالای 10500 کنکور ممکنه که مصاحبه هم داره اگه تراز به این حد رسید مصاحبه میکنیو حدود آبان ماه نتیجه ش میاد
بازار کار خوبی هم داره تو تهران تعداد دانشجو های این رشته خیلی کمه سالی حدودا 15 تا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر

----------


## mohammad6419

> فکر کنم منظورت فرق دکترای پیوسته و ناپیوسته باشه
> ناپیوسته با رتبه 5 رقمی هم قبول میشی(چندسال پیش یکی با 15هزار منطقه دو سراسری بابل قبول شد)راجعبه بازار کار ناپیوسته زیاد نمیدونم جز اینکه تو تهران میشه کار پیدا کرد ولی تو شهرستان فک نکنم بشه یا دستکم خیلی سخته
> دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی(آرزوی خودم! فقط با تراز بالای 10500 کنکور ممکنه که مصاحبه هم داره اگه تراز به این حد رسید مصاحبه میکنیو حدود آبان ماه نتیجه ش میاد
> بازار کار خوبی هم داره تو تهران تعداد دانشجو های این رشته خیلی کمه سالی حدودا 15 تا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر


یعنی زیر 300 منطقه باید باشی دیگه .بعد از نظر سطح علمی فرق میکنه پیوسته وناپیوسته

----------


## mohammad6419

> فکر کنم منظورت فرق دکترای پیوسته و ناپیوسته باشه
> ناپیوسته با رتبه 5 رقمی هم قبول میشی(چندسال پیش یکی با 15هزار منطقه دو سراسری بابل قبول شد)راجعبه بازار کار ناپیوسته زیاد نمیدونم جز اینکه تو تهران میشه کار پیدا کرد ولی تو شهرستان فک نکنم بشه یا دستکم خیلی سخته
> دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی(آرزوی خودم! فقط با تراز بالای 10500 کنکور ممکنه که مصاحبه هم داره اگه تراز به این حد رسید مصاحبه میکنیو حدود آبان ماه نتیجه ش میاد
> بازار کار خوبی هم داره تو تهران تعداد دانشجو های این رشته خیلی کمه سالی حدودا 15 تا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر


بعد دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی در دانشگاه های دیگه برگزار میشه؟؟؟ بعد اگه میشه سطح علمیش مثل تهران هست

----------


## B_m10m_O

> بعد دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی در دانشگاه های دیگه برگزار میشه؟؟؟ بعد اگه میشه سطح علمیش مثل تهران هست


دكتراي پيوسته بيوتكنولوژي رو فعلا فقط دانشگاه تهران ارائه ميده.

----------


## mohammad6419

> دكتراي پيوسته بيوتكنولوژي رو فعلا فقط دانشگاه تهران ارائه ميده.


رشته خوب هست؟؟ رتبه لازم چقدر هست منطقه 2

----------


## Mobina77

نه دیگه دکترای پیوسته فقط دانشگاه تهرانه سطحشم خیلی از ناپیوسته بالاتره اگه بری تو تخمین رتبه ی قلمچی براساس رشته و دانشگاه میتونی قبولیای دکترای پیوسته رو ببینی تو تجربی همه زیر 600 کشور(زیر 300منطقه دو) بودن ولی شرطش همون تراز بالای 10500 و مصاحبه ست یعنی با رتبه ی هزار کشورم میتونی مصاحبه شو شرکت کنی البته رتبه های بالاتر معمولا این رشته رو نمیزنن چون فکر میکنن قبول نمیشن من یکیو میشناختم 220 منطقه دو بود اصلا فک نمیکرد قبول شه همینطوری زد ولی اخر قبول شد

----------


## B_m10m_O

> رشته خوب هست؟؟ رتبه لازم چقدر هست منطقه 2


رشته خيلي خوبي هست (هرچند تو ايران خيلي زمينه پيشرفت و توسعه زيادي رو نداره) دانشجوهاش درساي مختلف و متنوعي رو پاس مي كنن ، براي كساني كه به تحقيق و پژوهش علاقه دارن هم يه انتخاب خيلي مناسب ميتونه باشه ، در كل براي كساني كه عاشق ((عالم)) و ((دانشمند)) !! شدن و پژوهش هستن و دوست دارن از علوم مختلف مطالبي رو بخونن، انتخاب خوبيه! 
چون تعداد كساني كه پذيرش ميشن هم كمه (حداقل براي دكتراي پيوسته) به نظر مي رسه از لحاظ پيدا كردن كار بعد از فارغ التحصيلي مشكلي جدي وجود نداشته باشه (يكي از دانشجوهاي اين رشته وبلاگي رو اداره مي كنه، توش راجع به اين رشته توضيحات خوبي رو ميشه پيدا كرد) ... البته اين رشته به علت ناآگاهي مردم، پرستيژ پزشكي رو نداره و ممكنه اگه اين انتخاب رو داشته باشين با ملامت هاي اطرافيان مواجه بشين .... 
رتبه لازم براي منطقه ي دو هم، به نظر ميرسه رتبه ٥٠٠ حداكثر رتبه اي هست كه ميتونيد انتظار داشته باشيد براي مصاحبه دعوت بشيد.

----------


## freak

> فکر کنم منظورت فرق دکترای پیوسته و ناپیوسته باشه
> ناپیوسته با رتبه 5 رقمی هم قبول میشی(چندسال پیش یکی با 15هزار منطقه دو سراسری بابل قبول شد)راجعبه بازار کار ناپیوسته زیاد نمیدونم جز اینکه تو تهران میشه کار پیدا کرد ولی تو شهرستان فک نکنم بشه یا دستکم خیلی سخته
> دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی(آرزوی خودم! فقط با تراز بالای 10500 کنکور ممکنه که مصاحبه هم داره اگه تراز به این حد رسید مصاحبه میکنیو حدود آبان ماه نتیجه ش میاد
> بازار کار خوبی هم داره تو تهران تعداد دانشجو های این رشته خیلی کمه سالی حدودا 15 تا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر


برای قبولی در این رشته علاوه بر کسب نمره‌ی لازم در کنکور سراسری (تراز 10500 به بالا) یا مدال طلای المپیاد، باید در مصاحبه هم پذیرفته شد.
منم اطلاع جندانی از این رشته ندارم ولی دوست با رتبه عالی که من گفتم این حتمن یا دندونو میزنه یا پزشکی ولی دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی تهرانو زد الانم کلی خوشحاله...ولی منم اگه رتبه ام بهش برسه حتمن تو انتخاب رشته میزنمش چون بیشتر از پزشکی علاقه بش دارم

----------


## fatima_nm

یکی از دوستام پارسال با 53منطقه دو قبول شد همکلاسیاش طلای جهانی زیست!و... ان سه تا دختر 10تا پسر(مشترک ریاضی و تجربی)
پیوسته خب دیگه ازمون فوق اینا نداره 
هر چند میگه بهمون زیاد اهمیت نمیدن(مکان تحصیلشون)(ک دانشکده پردیس علوم نی)یا مثلا خوابگاهشون باید با ارشدا باشه که چون اونا بزرگتر از خودشونن خیلی اذیت میشه تو خوابگاه  :Yahoo (1): 
دیگه نمیدونم چ بگم:/

----------


## freak

> یکی از دوستام پارسال با 53منطقه دو قبول شد همکلاسیاش طلای جهانی زیست!و... ان سه تا دختر 10تا پسر(مشترک ریاضی و تجربی)
> پیوسته خب دیگه ازمون فوق اینا نداره 
> هر چند میگه بهمون زیاد اهمیت نمیدن(مکان تحصیلشون)(ک دانشکده پردیس علوم نی)یا مثلا خوابگاهشون باید با ارشدا باشه که چون اونا بزرگتر از خودشونن خیلی اذیت میشه تو خوابگاه 
> دیگه نمیدونم چ بگم:/


پس واقعن رشته ی خفنیه با دانشجویای کم وخفن...درسته پرستیژ پزشکیو نداره ولی خفنه ن؟

----------

